# Which Sub for Ultimate PC Audio?



## SVO (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey Gang,

I find I do most of my music listening at the computer, so I'm going moving on up to a pair of wall-mounted Magnepans (flat panel speakers) and a sub, but which one? The Magnepans only go down to a rated 100Hz (120 might be more accurate) so the sub needs to be flat to about 150Hz. I have a pretty typical set-up, so a large cube does not fit under the desk. If any dimension is 10" or less, I can make the sub work. Prefer sealed for this application, don't need either high SPL or deep extension. Just tight & fast & no bloat. A -3dB of 30-35 Hz would be fine.

Ideas? I'm hoping to stick under $500. NHT has a unit that would appear to fit the bill. Thanks.

JD


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

10" for the smallest dimension is still very small for "Ultimate PC Audio". Those of us who hang around this site are more into home theater audio. For example the very nice SVS PB10-NSD has a smallest dimension of 15".


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

have you checked into any used Sunfire subs. They are small but good. Most subs that small will sacrifice both sound pressure level, and, sound quality. Several companies sell smaller subs with 8" drivers, so, you could look online. Let us know what you find. Have fun, Dennis


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

How about a Velodyne Mini Vee? It's only about 10" high and wide, but is about 12" deep. There is also the SuperCube III from Definitive Technology that is pretty small. They are a little above your budget...but you did say ultimate.

bobgpsr is right though. A small sub is hardly "Ultimate" but for a computer set up a Mini Vee would trounce any of the PC bundled subs.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

HSU has one that is 11" wide

http://www.hsuresearch.com/subwoofers.html


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

mike c said:


> HSU has one that is 11" wide
> 
> http://www.hsuresearch.com/subwoofers.html


You mean the STF-1 with a HSU *Loudness Level *rating of 1. 

I like the fact that HSU has a simple to understand loudness level rating system for subwoofers and what size rooms they are best suited for. :T


----------

